# Touching up Olympic White: What to use???



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Howdy folks. I have a MIM Strat body in Olympic White that has a couple of minor (but annoying) chips around the neck pocket. Anyway, is there something readily available that would match the colour somewhat closely? As an example I spotted a can of Tremclad in "Recreational White" which, at first glance at least, looked relatively close. Are there other options? Thanks in advance.

Steve


----------



## claptonfreak (Apr 12, 2008)

That kinda depends on the age of the guitar, and the exact color . Original olympic white strats were largely mistaken for having a blonde finish, similar to the color of 60's telecasters while some others are much clearer and brighter white. Blonde is made by mixing white with clear and a hint of yellow. So, if you want to mix up your own, you could go with maybe white and clear 1:1 with a drop or two of amber or vintage yellow pigment. If you need just a tiny amount, most paint retailers will do a color match for you.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Good point about each finish being somewhat unique.

Colour match could work if I knew someone in auto paint who'd let me try the sample amount matched. Might be enough to touch-up with. Mixing my own might be interesting as well though I have no paint on hand at the moment. 

Just curious...any one tried something different and been successful?


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Stevie...........I used finger nail polish successfully on a red guitar...........you would have to visit the local drugstore.........for sure they have pearl shades and even black.............perhaps they will have something close................bring in your git and wear some cheap sun glasses and maybe you might get to sign some autographs...............or..........see the thread in the open mike about getting laid...........lol


----------

